
How to use MapTool to build an interactive dungeon RPG - rolph
https://opensource.com/article/19/6/how-use-maptools
======
rolph
its a git:

[https://github.com/RPTools/maptool](https://github.com/RPTools/maptool)

im messing around klugeing out a general plan for a FPRPG browser based game
just for the shissenfrueden.

likely a HTML5 JS CSS hobby.

